# Interesting discussion in this topic



## MeLindaLee (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi everyone.! 
This is my first time on this site 
I would like to tell what I really like this project "Show Pigeons" 
I've been reading it for a while, and I have learned so much here 
So, I decided to try my luck asking a few questions... 
How can you IM, PM or whatever you call it to certain members? 
I'd like to ask more questions about this project. 
By the way, nice domain name www.pigeons.biz


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk.

Thank you for your interest in pigeons.

Alot of questions can be answered by just familiarizing yourself with our forum, but if you can't find the answer, please don't hesitate to ask right here and address them publicly.

If you want to PM (private message) a member, just click on their name and the option will appear along with other options.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

You could ask away right here - answers will always come


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome to PT.....you will have a better chance of having your questions answered by a variety of people and a better chance of promoting interesting discussion that will benefit everyone, if you post your questions publicly to the entire membership here at the forum....just my opinon.

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I'm *_pretty_* sure this "member" is a spammer. If I'm wrong, I apologize to this person but we will see what develops from subsequent posts.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> I'm *_pretty_* sure this "member" is a spammer. If I'm wrong, I apologize to this person but we will see what develops from subsequent posts.


I'd agree, Brad .. that was my first thought when I saw it, but at least the post was constructed to mention pigeons, so we shall see.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> I'd agree, Brad .. that was my first thought when I saw it, but at least the post was constructed to mention pigeons, so we shall see.
> Terry


DITTO...but it needed to be answered...just in case


----------

